

Are there any 4 letter domains left? - dmak

I was wondering if there is any left available if so how does one find it? I would imagine people are just parking these domains.
======
iworkforthem
Hit up eBay, DP, etc for the 4 letters domains if you want. But beware of
scammers, plentiful around in these forums, likewise bargain are also
plentiful. There are still plenty of 5/6/7 letters domains in the market if
you are wondering.

------
melissamiranda
Apparently not, they were all bought by 2007:
<http://dyyo.com/analysis_remaining.php>

------
pzxc
I have one. Bet you can't guess what it is. :)

